# 10,000sqft sidewalks



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone have any idea how long it would take to do 10ksqft of sidewalks at an apartment complex?? I've never really had to bid on walks usually they have their own maintenance guys do it but i guess it got too expensive. I'm going to say 4 guys with snowblowers clearing 2"-3" my guess would be 6 hrs??? Anyone want to give any advice, this seems like alot of work!!

Thanks


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

should take less than half what your guessing from my experiences.....hard to say though. Is it 1 long walk with no steps, or some insane maze with 50 sets of steps? 

We do a comm complex that has about 10k sqft of walks. There is a few sets of steps(5 to be exact, with about 8 risers each), but mainly flat and fairly easy. On a 2 - 3 inch storm it takes 2 of my guys about 2.5 hrs to shovel and salt it all.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We do a lot of walks but I have never measured how many sq' they are.
Your guessing 24 man hours? Seems way to high. If they are 4' wide then you have to do 2500'. I would think that wouldn't even take 4 hours. I had 1 site last year at least that big and the walks were all over the place with stairs. With a 30" blower and walk behind salter he did it all in less then 5 hours.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

How wide are your blowers and how wide are the sidewalks? I'll do some quick math and see if I can figure out an approximate time.


----------



## bskiball (Sep 5, 2009)

ATV with Plow ????????


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cet;1061951 said:


> We do a lot of walks but I have never measured how many sq' they are.
> .


To be honest, i havent ever measured the walks we do either.....I was just guessing. But the more I think about it, the account I was referring to is possibly 15k sqft?......10k sqft really isnt THAT much.

Shoemaker - Can you use pusher shovels (ex. Dakota snowblades) on the lighter 2inch storms? This would cut your man hours in half compared to using blowers. My guys will only get the blowers out on the bigger snows.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Camden;1061952 said:


> How wide are your blowers and how wide are the sidewalks? I'll do some quick math and see if I can figure out an approximate time.


if its 1 long 4ft wide sidewalk(10k sqft)....walking behind a blower thats going 2mph.....1 pass up and 1 pass down should take "approximately" 30min.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Walks are faster then a lot of people think. On a light 2" snowfall a 20" single stage Toro will out work a 30" 2 stage. You can push it much faster, spin it around and lift it up curbs. Plus by the time you unload a 2 stage you can have the single stage started and working.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cet;1061964 said:


> Walks are faster then a lot of people think. On a light 2" snowfall a 20" single stage Toro will out work a 30" 2 stage. You can push it much faster, spin it around and lift it up curbs. Plus by the time you unload a 2 stage you can have the single stage started and working.


Agreed. Even faster with pusher shovels on light snows. www.TheSnowPlow.com or www.dakotasnowblade.com

Edit - second link dosent work.....but the Dakota shovels are a favorite among alot of my guys for light snows


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Guys!! I'm going to try out the dakota this winter and see how it does.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

It's not the 2-3" storms you have to worry about with walks, it's the storms that are 5" or more with drifting. Last 2 yrs. I've had 6 walks in a newer resi area with no homes built on the lot yet( 3 are corner lots ). Didn't matter how little snow we got, these walks had at least 8"+ on them every time. And it's drifted snow, which is way worse than normal accumulation. They make the single stage Toros and myself work more than I want to anymore. My point is, make sure you account for all types of conditions when bidding, not just the easy ones.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

a condo complex we did last year had 5300' of walks,(most of it was shovel or snowblower, not a lot of atv work at all) a 10'' storm took 4 guys 3.5 hours, 2-3'' storm would be 3 guys for 2-3hours depending on how wet it was, a storm when you just have to apply ice melter, 2 guys 45 minutes.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Walkways suck


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

They do suck, I hate pricing them, I know so many times thats what loses me a job is the walk price.....unfortunately its a necessary evil. That being said I would hate to be the one who has to do them, thats why we try to give them the best equipment possible.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I love doing walks.

Walks are great...they're costly to maintain. Quality sites require repeating, threepeating and fourpeating on good days. 

The more the better.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;1063594 said:


> Walkways suck


^^^ second that opinion


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

TCLA;1063603 said:


> I love doing walks.
> 
> Walks are great...they're costly to maintain. Quality sites require repeating, threepeating and fourpeating on good days.
> 
> The more the better.


Your a sick man


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

BlackIrish;1063628 said:


> Your a sick man


He's probably flying around in his helicopter during snow storms, counting his money, with a wicked smile on his face, while his minions are freezing and shoveling. He just must not remember what its like to do the walks.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm offended by that. 

I always advocate direct deposit. :whistling:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

TCLA;1063603 said:


> I love doing walks.
> 
> Walks are great...they're costly to maintain. Quality sites require repeating, threepeating and fourpeating on good days.
> 
> The more the better.


God I love the fourpeating!!:cryingayup


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

If I got paid for each visit I'd love it too.
Seasonal flat rate the norm up here


----------

